# Cube Deer



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I fried up some venison tonight.


----------



## smoldrn (Sep 10, 2006)

Looks tasty!


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow that looks great!!!!


----------

